# How come Kickboxing hant got its own forum??



## huntly_kickboxing (Dec 16, 2006)

How come kickboxing hasnt got its own forum in M.T, in fact when I filled out the memebership form for M.T  I had to list boxing and muay thai as my nearest M.A! there wasnt a KBox option!!! As a sport I know we are a hybrid but we have K1 and K1 max, the A1 in Aussie and then there's W.A.K.O biggest kickboxing Org in the world!!! which has just gained Olympic recognition!!. We have sent 4 of our club members to the WAKO worlds and K.Box is HUGE In Europe. 
JIM


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 16, 2006)

We had one for a few years but it never had much traffic.  If we see a need (ie lots of threads and posts on it) we'll gladly re add it.


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2006)

You could always start a *Kickboxing Anyone?* thread and see what kind of respose you get..


----------

